# CAI suck in water?



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I just got a HOTSHOT CAI for my B13.

On the instructions it says "Cold Air section of this kit has been designed for off road use only and is not recommended for use during wet weather"

Will I have a Problem driving in the rain? My car is lowered 1.5"

Also, will I be able to use a automated car wash like Canadian Tire or Esso Touchless wash?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

The intake won't suck in water unless it's actually submerged into a puddle or whatever you're driving through.. if I am correct. But, this subject has been covered, all you have to do is search.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

What if you are standing still in a automated car wash and the under car spray hits the CAI while the car is running??

Will it damage it?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i washed my car manually and i have cai .

it shouldnt have a problem if u have the splash guard covering ur inner fender area where the filter is.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Its like what was said earlier. You would have to submerge the end of it to get it to suck in harmful amounts of water. Sitting still in a car wash isnt going to do shit.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i have sucked air in to the maf and was not able to rev past 2500rpms. i took out the maf and dried it out then everything was fine again. if you get caught in the rain with your cai keep your rpms low so the same wont happen to you. youll be fine in the rain but once you get the filter soaked it will get dirty as hell and will need cleaning.


----------

